# Making some changes to a Brompton.



## User (20 Nov 2016)




----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Nov 2016)

Nice one, assuming 2nd hand or ex demo? if new and to spec then I'd let the factory or seller fit it.

It is supposed to be something of a PITA of a job and requires a new rear mudguard too.

As a stand when folded = another matter but I was never convinced of any great benefit as a luggage answer compared to the front luggage block and appropriate bag - Brommy expensive or home fettled, which also assists handling and damps that wee bit of skittishness out of the steering at higher speed.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Nov 2016)

Reg, with all sincerity I don't see you grappling on the dining room table with this one. Take it too the Brommie dealer in Cambs, pick it up when done and pay the bill :-)


----------



## Ian H (20 Nov 2016)

My experience with a Brompton is that almost everything went in the huge front bag. If anything overhangs sideways on the rack it's likely to catch your heels.


----------



## jay clock (20 Nov 2016)

I can strongly recommend a front bag as a great way to carry stuff. The downside of a rear rack is that luggage need removing to fold the bike, and that is much slower than taking the front bag off


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Nov 2016)

I'd second that. Since I got a front bag I've not used the rack.


----------



## reppans (20 Nov 2016)

I love my rack, but it's primarily for rolling while folding in shopping cart / baby stroller mode, and I have the X-Roller mod for stability - it's allowed to me to stroll my bike through museums/zoos/malls, etc, including carrying my full touring gear in the T-Bag.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Nov 2016)

The suspension block is dead easy. 

I think once you've used the T bag a couple of times the notion of a rack will leave you completely  

I like the latest saddle version a lot too, much nicer than the older style, not just as a carry handle but I rate it as a saddle for sitting on for distances too. If you've not got a particular favourite one in the shed you will put on, then I would commend that as an upgrade consideration too.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Nov 2016)

I'll be fitting a rack in the near future to mine, just for ease of mobility. X-roller possibly too.


----------



## srw (20 Nov 2016)

I've ridden Bromptons with racks for 20 years. I have never carried anything on one.

If I ever get my 8-speed sorted I'll leave the rack on it so that it can be used for touring. I'm contemplating a new commuting bike without a rack.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Nov 2016)

A T-Bag will hold touring luggage for ten days. Just saying.


----------



## rvw (21 Nov 2016)

srw said:


> I've ridden Bromptons with racks for 20 years. I have never carried anything on one.


Not quite true - I vividly remember the occasion you used it to take a large bowl of salad round as a contribution to a barbecue, pulled up in front of our hosts' house and proceeded, on autopilot, to fold the bike. With the bowl of salad still attached to the rack...


----------



## srw (21 Nov 2016)

rvw said:


> Not quite true - I vividly remember the occasion you used it to take a large bowl of salad round as a contribution to a barbecue, pulled up in front of our hosts' house and proceeded, on autopilot, to fold the bike. With the bowl of salad still attached to the rack...


OK. _Once_ in twenty years.


----------



## srw (21 Nov 2016)

User said:


> And are you allowed to forget it?


I _had_ forgotten it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Nov 2016)

srw said:


> I _had_ forgotten it.


You're in trouble.....


----------



## CopperBrompton (21 Nov 2016)

T-Bag and Easy Wheels: you'll never miss a rack.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Nov 2016)

Trikeman said:


> T-Bag and Easy Wheels: you'll never miss a rack.


My B won't roll along even with easy wheels, the spokes of rhe feont wheel catch the end of the chain on the cable for the hub.
The rack even though it adds weight seems the best bet for pushing around. Ar about the same price as the X roller it seems the way to go.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Nov 2016)

User said:


> You lot are making it bloody difficult to make my mind up. I may not need the carrying capacity of the rack but it makes it easier to roll the bike folded...


That's the size of it. Just get your Butler to take it to the shop now ....


----------



## srw (22 Nov 2016)

User said:


> You lot are making it bloody difficult to make my mind up. I may not need the carrying capacity of the rack but it makes it easier to roll the bike folded...


A chap of your stature should have no problem developing the arm muscles to carry the thing. I've had easy-wheels for a few years, and after the novelty wore off I went back to portage. Carrying a bag in one hand and a Brompton in the other is nicely balanced, I find.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Nov 2016)

I'd put it in the trolley myself. Honestly, wheeling a Brommie is a bit of a pain.


----------



## Kell (22 Nov 2016)

HAs someone got an example of how you're supposed to wheel a Brompton (without a rack).

I can only summise I've been doing wrong because it's a PITA.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (22 Nov 2016)

We retrofitted one. It's not difficult but is relatively expensive compared to buying pre-fitted (see other comments about needing new mudguard, in addition to the rack itself); although of course for you it's a second hand bike so that's not even an option. 
New B's come with better little wheels than the originals did, your new rack may as well, otherwise the EZ wheels upgrade is recommended. 
We did use the rack bags (and indeed still have them) for shopping etc as overflow (yes, we had the T bag and folding baskets as well!); but we now have a Workcycles for proper cargo carrying so they haven't been used a lot (still useful for holidays IME). However, for wheeling when folded / folded stability the rack is very useful.


----------



## jokey (22 Nov 2016)

Kell said:


> HAs someone got an example of how you're supposed to wheel a Brompton (without a rack).
> 
> I can only summise I've been doing wrong because it's a PITA.



I had assumed it was just me doing it wrong, because I can't work out how the hell you do it either. Nearly caused a punch up in a Sainsbury's Local.

Apart from that loving the Brommie


----------



## SavageHoutkop (22 Nov 2016)

Without the rack I wheel it on the two wheels mounted to the frame. Not as easy as with rack though  And much better with EZ wheels if you have an older B!


----------



## srw (22 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I have nerve damage in both arms and reduced strength in my right arm after being being run over. I could carry it for a short period but would probably want to wheel it round a supermarket (for example), if I were using the T bag for supplies.


Fair enough - that's information I didn't know, and is good enough reason for wanting to wheel rather than carry.


----------



## robgul (23 Nov 2016)

I'm a relatively recent Brompton owner (mine's a 2003 3 x 2 = 6 speed) - my 2p.

1 Fit/get fitted a rack with the Easy Wheels (i.e. 4 and change the mounting so that all 4 are on the OUTSIDE of the rack frame (the book says one of the rear ones is inside the frame, to reduce width a gnat's) - when folded the rack and its wheels make it much more stable and easy to push along (Leave the handlebar stem in ride position and it acts as a handle to push/pull the machine)

2 Use the big bag on the front - I thought it would make the bike unstable to ride - it doesn't and lifts off in an instant. [I also have a Brompton approved rack bag but have only used it once as it's a PITA to remove when folding]

3 I have small under-saddle back for a tube, patches, and a couple of tools - although I dread having to replace a tube away from my workshop. The bag works OK when the seatpost is dropped in the folded mode.

This is the machine :






I also have the extending seatpost and heavy duty suspension block with the (newish) clip that stops the machine flopping in half at the rear-triangle hinge if you pick it up. Subject to where I'm going I also have a heavy-duty ABUS folding lock that straps to the "top tube" just behind the hinge.

Rob


----------



## doginabag (23 Nov 2016)

I find rolling the brompton a massive pain in the arse. Tried it a few time but just carry it now.

Mine is a 2016 so already has the larger roller wheels, but no rear rack. It will just about roll on a perfectly flat surface, any bumps or falls are out of the question.

Even then, the folded front wheel touches the ground and rotates, however when folded the spokes clash with the chain exiting the hub gear which makes an annoying clicking noise. Not sure if there could be any long term damage from this but I avoid it anyway.

I've not had time to get it up on a table for a proper look, but a larger diameter wheel on the mudguard I would think sufficient to raise it enought that the folded front wheel doesn't touch ground.

The second issue I have is maneuverability. As the annoying Dyson advert taught us, four fixed wheels make turning difficult. When you are using the seat post extended to push it around and then try and tilt or rock it back to turn a corner, I often find that the front when comes off it's latch and the frame hinge then unfolds.


----------



## reppans (23 Nov 2016)

robgul said:


> 1 ... change the mounting so that all 4 are on the OUTSIDE of the rack frame (the book says one of the rear ones is inside the frame, to reduce width a gnat's)..
> 
> 3 I have small under-saddle back for a tube, patches, and a couple of tools - although I dread having to replace a tube away from my workshop. The bag works OK when the seatpost is dropped in the folded mode.



FWIW, I tried that one wheel (rear left) on the outside of the rack, but quickly swapped it back inside. The weight of the folded front-end on right side actually levers that wheel in the air on mine (it's almost useless) and the wheel/bolt become more exposed to damage when you lay the folded bike down on its left side. The X-Roller mod makes a big difference in wheeling stability, particularly with a fully loaded T-bag in baby-stroller/shopping cart mode. 

Although pricey, the Brompton toolkit is a nice option disappearing into the frame and I store my spare inner tube, and a few other items, inside the other section of frame tube. I've even packed my seat tube with emergency gear, but I don't have the extended seat tube option (which might interfere).


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Nov 2016)

reppans said:


> FWIW, I tried that one wheel (rear left) on the outside of the rack, but quickly swapped it back inside. The weight of the folded front-end on right side actually levers that wheel in the air on mine (it's almost useless) and the wheel/bolt become more exposed to damage when you lay the folded bike down on its left side. The X-Roller mod makes a big difference in wheeling stability, particularly with a fully loaded T-bag in baby-stroller/shopping cart mode.
> 
> Although pricey, the Brompton toolkit is a nice option disappearing into the frame and I store my spare inner tube, and a few other items, inside the other section of frame tube. I've even packed my seat tube with emergency gear, but I don't have the extended seat tube option (which might interfere).


From an L to Rack + X-roller is best part of £160 though!


----------



## robgul (23 Nov 2016)

reppans said:


> FWIW, I tried that one wheel (rear left) on the outside of the rack, but quickly swapped it back inside. The weight of the folded front-end on right side actually levers that wheel in the air on mine (it's almost useless) and the wheel/bolt become more exposed to damage when you lay the folded bike down on its left side. The X-Roller mod makes a big difference in wheeling stability, particularly with a fully loaded T-bag in baby-stroller/shopping cart mode.
> 
> *Although pricey, the Brompton toolkit is a nice option disappearing into the frame *and I store my spare inner tube, and a few other items, inside the other section of frame tube. I've even packed my seat tube with emergency gear, but I don't have the extended seat tube option (which might interfere).



WARNING: The Brompton tool kit is brilliant BUT only fits the later "long-wheelbase" models with the longer tube behind the head tube.

Rob


----------



## reppans (23 Nov 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> From an L to Rack + X-roller is best part of £160 though!



No expense spared for my Brommie! 

A decade ago I chose a Dahon Speed P8 over a Brompton to save some money - but I think I just missed out on a decade of fun bicycle touring instead! I was even hemming/hawing over this Brompton purchase earlier this year, but I'm a total convert now. I might sell my other bikes off for another B - this is how I like to travel.



robgul said:


> WARNING: The Brompton tool kit is brilliant BUT only fits the later "long-wheelbase" models with the longer tube behind the head tube.
> 
> Rob



Thanks, I didn't know that. Mine is a 2016.


----------



## chriscross1966 (27 Nov 2016)

I'd recommend the front bag, especially the T-Pannier (assuming you don't have an S) .... and I'll be trying to sell a rack soon from a 2012 H3R.... and I'd still recommend the front luggage first...


----------



## chriscross1966 (27 Nov 2016)

And the toolkit is a thing of joy too.... you'll still need a proper 10mm spanner for the brakes, and something beefy to get pedals on and off (though if you're doing that then you are in trouble... for general running maintenance (like the handlebar retaining clip has come loose again [sigh]) and dealing with a puncture it is brilliant... easy to get even the rear wheel off with it...


----------



## chriscross1966 (27 Nov 2016)

User said:


> It comes with a T Bag on the front. I might look at a saddle bag instead of a rack.
> 
> I do need to change the suspension block for a firm one.



If you're getting a saddle bag then look at the Brompton one... the cover that lives inside it can get you out of arguments with bus drivers...


----------



## chriscross1966 (28 Nov 2016)

Not really, some of them insist the bike is in a bag.... probably the ones that don't realise that part of the reason Bromptons fold the way they do is to keep the chain away from folks... very few other folders fold around the chain, the Bickertons do IIRC...


----------

